# Sabre flyer



## booger (Oct 23, 2009)

Has anyone every heard of a Western Flyer *Sabre Flyer*?  I can't seem to find ANY info on this model. 
I know it is very similar to a JC Higgins Flightliner, but just don't find anything on a Sabre Flyer.
Sure would appreciate any help.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 24, 2009)

Here is a thought.

start looking on ebay and around for Western Auto catalogues from around the years that the bike was sold.


----------



## Mos6502 (Oct 24, 2009)

A picture would help....


----------



## booger (Oct 24, 2009)

*Sabre Flyer Photo*

Here's a photo of the bike.
I have searched all over the internet trying to find any info on a Western Flyer Sabre Flyer - find Galaxy Flyer, Sonic Flyer, etc.  but no Sabre Flyer.
Just curious as to why nothing is published.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## Mos6502 (Oct 24, 2009)

Well it was made by Murray.  I can tell you that.

As to why nothing is published, I would guess that's because it's "just" a store brand bike, and that Western Auto also used a lot of different names for bikes that were nearly identical (ie, they used London Flyer and Sherwood Flyer on their 3 speeds, apparently regardless of what company made them).


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 24, 2009)

the best thing you can do is look in some old western auto catalogs if you can find them prob from 59-66 and you might get more information on year and original price possibly some of the options that came with bike


----------



## Mos6502 (Oct 25, 2009)

Not sure of the year though, circa 1965 I guess.


----------



## booger (Oct 25, 2009)

I have seen the AD posted, but it is a different bike - the front "shock" is different, the decals are different and the paint scheme is different.
Oh well, gonna restore it as best I can and enjoy looking at it.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## 30thtbird (Oct 31, 2009)

What is the serial number?


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2009)

30thtbird said:


> What is the serial number?




Model # 2F2082






[/IMG]


----------



## Backpedaler (Nov 1, 2009)

here's a 1963 catalog pic - calling it a Sonic Flyer - i think red is the color it was available in though . . .


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2009)

similar, but not the same bike.  Mine has "torsion" suspension on the front and for what it's worth was black with chrome tips on the front forks and a chrome support frame on the rear rack.  From others here on the site, I've found that it is very similar to a J.C Higgins Flightliner - 1959-1960. - But sure is hard to find fenders to replace on it.





[/IMG]


----------

